# Samba 3.0.4-r1 toasted my mounts

## Vermyndax

I had Samba 3.0.2a working fine with LinNeighborhood creating mounts... one to another Samba server, one to an XP workstation, and one to a 2003 server.

After upgrading to 3.0.4-r1, I suddenly started getting "permission denied" errors on the mounts to the 2003 server.

The smbmount statement works fine, but then when I try to ls the directory, it says:

ls:. Permission denied

Directory permissions are correct on the directory before the mount and the user has administrative privileges on the 2003 server.  The mounts to the other Samba server and the WinXP station still work fine.

I can't figure out what's going on here... anyone else experiencing this?

----------

## skermajo

Yes I have the same problem!

In order to mount the 2k3 shares in the first place i had disable communications signing in the domain policy. Now i can't read what's in the dir  :Sad: 

----------

## Vermyndax

I had disabled signing before this upgrade to make 3.0.2a work... but 3.0.4 is just toast with 2003 server shares.

I sat in IRC with some of the #samba hangouts and they seem to feel it's a problem with the 2.6 SMBFS and CIFS drivers... someone mentioned that it worked fine for them on 2.6.7... but I'm waiting for the inevitable 2.6.7-r1 before I go there.

----------

## skermajo

I will try 2.6.7  :Smile:  and reply soon.  :Smile: 

----------

## skermajo

Well, I'm now running 2.6.7 and no luck  :Sad:  Remerged samba as well.  :Sad: 

----------

## gtbX

yeah, i'm having a similar problem (can't mount a share on the samba server).  Apparently 2.6.6 was supposed to fix smb/cifs mounting problems, but here i am with 2.6.7 and still no go.  At least not gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vermyndax

Egad, and they just marked Samba 3.0.4-r1 stable... guess I need to file a bug report if it hasn't been done already...

Filed...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54640

----------

## tserreyn

It appears to be a problem with samba, unmerging 3.0.4 and re-emerging 3.0.2 fixes the problem.  

I guess it's NOT stable on x86    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nobspangle

Whilst on the subject of samba 3.0.4 and win2k3 I've not upgraded because I can't get winbind to work on 3.0.4 even though it works perfectly on 3.0.2

It says it's running but I can't get the users or groups. I reckon it must be something to do with the patch Samba made to allow for a patch Microsoft made (if that makes sense).  *samba wrote:*   

> There have been several issues fixed since the 3.0.3 release, the most visible of which is the problem with user password changes after applying the Microsoft security hotfix described in KB828741 to Windows NT 4.0/200x/XP clients

 

Maybe everything will start working if you apply that patch. I doubt it though as this seems to be a server side fix rather than client.

----------

## Solop

 *Vermyndax wrote:*   

> I had Samba 3.0.2a working fine with LinNeighborhood creating mounts... one to another Samba server, one to an XP workstation, and one to a 2003 server.
> 
> After upgrading to 3.0.4-r1, I suddenly started getting "permission denied" errors on the mounts to the 2003 server.
> 
> The smbmount statement works fine, but then when I try to ls the directory, it says:
> ...

 

*Exactly* the same problem here.  In my case, I've seen it with both kernel 2.6.5 and 2.6.7 (in both cases the win4lin kernel).  Samba 3.0.4 fails, falling back to 3.0.2 works fine.  In addition, I just added a SUSE 9.1 machine to my network.  This comes with samba 3.0.4 and fails with the same behaviour.

I tentatively conclude that the problem is with the server configuration.  I vaguely recall changing a registry flag on the server to allow unencrypted passwords -- though I can't recall for the life of me what that change was.  Perhaps this is the culprit?

----------

## Vermyndax

I dunno, but cifs doesn't work correctly either... and I upgraded to 3.0.5.  smbfs exhibited the same problem I stated in the original post, and trying to mount with cifs results in "missing or invalid username" no matter what method I try.  I tried a credentials file, I tried specifying the credentials in /etc/fstab... it's insane.

No version of Samba works above 3.0.2a for me... and they're marked stable!

----------

